# Front Seat, or Back? Why?



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Just curious who is "front-seat-friendly" or "Back seat" only... And why?

This is also single-rider scenario, not multiple.

I, personally, tell anyone going for the back door "you can sit in the front if you want" and 95% take me up on it. I feel weird with someone in the back and empty passenger seat.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

It's let them do what makes em comfortable or bye 5star..


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Back seat because I like my personal space.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Definitely the back. This tipsy girl blasted my radio and blew a speaker. Her friends were in the back. There's no reason to be in the front, I think between the radio and A/C controls, airbag going off, There's no benefit to me for a pax to be in front. I joke with friends who get in the back, I'm not driving on the clock someone can sit up front you know.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Definitely the back. This tipsy girl blasted my radio and blew a speaker. Her friends were in the back. There's no reason to be in the front, I think between the radio and A/C controls, airbag going off, There's no benefit to me for a pax to be in front. I joke with friends who get in the back, I'm not driving on the clock someone can sit up front you know.


You should make a video and have pax pay for that speaker.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Just curious who is "front-seat-friendly" or "Back seat" only... And why?
> 
> This is also single-rider scenario, not multiple.
> 
> I, personally, tell anyone going for the back door "you can sit in the front if you want" and 95% take me up on it. I feel weird with someone in the back and empty passenger seat.


Personally I think most folks feel more comfortable in the back-inviting a woman to sit up front is a little creepy-with the added benefit I only have to concern myself with cleaning the back seat(s) if I limit pax to the rear.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

B-kool said:


> You should make a video and have pax pay for that speaker.


I know, it was my first week and I didn't know I could do that. I think it should be in the back unless there's a good reason to be in front. Maybe someone old or disabled or tall is easier for them to be in the front.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Never have a drunk in the front seat. They smile one minute and get angry the next. Everyone in the back, I don't judge and I'm no snitch.


----------



## Firecapt (Mar 3, 2016)

I was just going to ask this myself. For me, about 75-80% of my pax just sit in the back if they are waiting when I pull up and I don't have time to get out of the car. I try to keep my rating high so I started opening the door for them. I'm a people person and like to talk and on St Paddy's day on 2 occasions I opened the door for female pax to the back where they sat. Granted they were intoxicated but they just talked and talked the whole time. Me personally, I feel weird not at least glancing at someone when I talk to them and don't like to keep looking into the back seat when having a conversation. I think what I'm going to start doing is asking which they prefer and open that door


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Firecapt said:


> I was just going to ask this myself. For me, about 75-80% of my pax just sit in the back if they are waiting when I pull up and I don't have time to get out of the car. I try to keep my rating high so I started opening the door for them. I'm a people person and like to talk and on St Paddy's day on 2 occasions I opened the door for female pax to the back where they sat. Granted they were intoxicated but they just talked and talked the whole time. Me personally, I feel weird not at least glancing at someone when I talk to them and don't like to keep looking into the back seat when having a conversation. I think what I'm going to start doing is asking which they prefer and open that door


It might have to do with the market and the reputation. I think pax are used to going in the back at least in Boston. Never heard of anyone complaining they didn't get to sit up front. I'd be creeped out if a driver asked if I wanted to sit up front. I think we lack that southern charm up here.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

This is why I also do not open doors, some sit up front, others in back. To open a door, there must be the expectation of where someone would like to sit, and if you open the back and they are a shotgunner they may rate you low, conversely if there is a hot piece, and you open the front, she may be all creepified. Just let them sit where they want. Imho


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

They are paying, they can sit where they want.


----------



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

I prefer at least one in the front. Seems more like giving a friend a ride then a taxi feel... especially when a taxi is sitting or pulls up right behind you... Uber is new here and until the kinks are all worked out, I don't mind flying under the radar.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I leave it up to the pax, although I have on a few occasions requested someone sit in the back, solely because their general appearance left a lot to be desired.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I prefer the front it usually means they are open to conversation. If the sit up front and don't talk it weird, uncomfortable. Single riders I always encourage them to sit up front, males I can keep an eye on and females I can too lol... it just seems more comfortable for me with someone up front.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

For rides to the Newark airport I require the front seat or cancel the ride because I don't want a ticket. 
I prefer passengers in the front seat.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

So two fake drivers sexually assaulted women in Boston. The women sat in front. Youber said in statement that all pax are to ride in the back and the usual make sure you have the right driver.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

I had a guy want to ride in the trunk but I told him no due to not having a seat belt back there, of course this made the Count furious so in order to avoid a hit on my rating I cancelled and directed him towards Uber Hearse.


----------

